# Grip Of Death-Left side, right arm headlock



## MJS (Jun 12, 2006)

1) With opponent applying headlock from your left side, step forward and to your left to 10 o'clock with your right foot into a right close kneel stance while turning your head to the left and tucking your chin against your chest. Simultaneously deliver a right hammerfist to opponents groin and a left hammerfist to opponents left kidney.

2) As you pivot into a left forward bow facing 6 o'clock, have the fingers of your left hand press under opponents nose or have your left hand grab opponents hair to force the head back.

3) Immediately follow up with a right heel palm strike to the chin as you pivot into a left forward bow. Make sure that the head of your opponent is arched and forced back and down to minimize your opponents leverage.

Discussion on this technique to include any variations you may have or taking into consideration any 'what ifs' as this technique written is in the 'ideal phase'

Mike


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 12, 2006)

The only thing I would add to what you already posted is when I step forward with my right foot, I use my left knee to buckle the attacker's right knee.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 12, 2006)

You push the head back until you have purchase to push down.
Sean


----------



## michaeledward (Jun 12, 2006)

In your Step 2 - As my left hand tracks over the attackers right shoulder, I will place the grab with my little finger in the attackers right eye, my middle finger under the attackers nose, and my thumb under and inside the attackers jawbone. Any one of these three locations, with a bit of pressure, will yield compliance.

Additionally, it is important, as you drive the attacker's head down with the heel palm, to check the attackers right arm with your left hand, placed fingertips in and above your pectoral muscle. The attackers hand should pull through the opening. We refer to this as a 'tunnel check', and use it to ensure the attacker does not grab an earlobe, or fistful of hair to pull me down on top of him.

As an aside ... we have two big dogs. Often when we go out, we will use a 'Gentle Lead' device. This fits over the top of the dogs' head and snout. It is very easy to contol a big dog with the Gentle Lead (especially in the presence of squirrels), because *where the head goes, the body will follow.* 

So, we always looked at Grip of Death as the Dog Training technique.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 12, 2006)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> In your Step 2 - As my left hand tracks over the attackers right shoulder, I will place the grab with my little finger in the attackers right eye, *my middle finger under the attackers nose*, and my thumb under and inside the attackers jawbone. Any one of these three locations, with a bit of pressure, will yield compliance.
> 
> Additionally, it is important, as you drive the attacker's head down with the heel palm, to check the attackers right arm with your left hand, placed fingertips in and above your pectoral muscle. The attackers hand should pull through the opening. We refer to this as a 'tunnel check', and use it to ensure the attacker does not grab an earlobe, or fistful of hair to pull me down on top of him.
> 
> ...


 
"The head is the steering wheel of the body.  The nose gives you power steering."  Something my instructor said once.


----------



## MJS (Jun 19, 2006)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> In your Step 2 - As my left hand tracks over the attackers right shoulder, I will place the grab with my little finger in the attackers right eye, my middle finger under the attackers nose, and my thumb under and inside the attackers jawbone. Any one of these three locations, with a bit of pressure, will yield compliance.


 
Great points!  Personally, I think we'd have better results using this method rather than the hair.  

Mike


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 21, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> Great points! Personally, I think we'd have better results using this method rather than the hair.
> 
> Mike


I agree. A conditioned fighter can too easily resist a hair pull.
Sean


----------

